# KCM Naruto vs. Itachi, Kisame & Pein Rikudo (read OP)



## Joakim3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yeah lets just see how strong Naruto boy is here 

*Distance:* 50m
*Knowledge:* Manga
*SoM:* IC
*Location:* Konoha crater
*Restrictions:* Gedo Mazo, BM+

*Stipulations:*
Kisame has Samehada (it won't betray him)
Itachi is healthy and living
The _Pein Rikudo_ are close enough to Nagato that he can use CT/CST without having to draw Tendo back

Naruto can use up to 13 KCM clones, but is on friendly terms with Kurama


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 26, 2015)

Has Naruto befriended Kurama here? Because that could mean that he can go into KCSM and Kurama can break him out of Itachi's more basic Genjutsu.

Based on your restrictions I'm assuming not as there wouldn't be a 13 clone cap on a Kurama who befriended Naruto, then again you could just be attempting to give the restrictions that KCM Naruto had during the war regardless of Kurama's intentions.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 26, 2015)

they murder him 
with low difficulty


----------



## Kyu (Mar 26, 2015)

> The Pein Rikudo are close enough to Nagato that he can use CT/CST without having to draw Tendo back



Stopped reading here. Team 2 wins.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 26, 2015)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 27, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi solos.



Negative


(He still loses here)


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 28, 2015)

This is Naruto on friendly terms with Kurama btw


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Negative
> 
> 
> (He still loses here)



Totsuka blitz GG.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 28, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Totsuka blitz GG.



Massive Rasenshuriken GG


----------



## kingcools (Mar 28, 2015)

KCM naruto wins. without PIS he blitzes kisame right away as he did in canon.
afterwards he keeps blitzing everyone. At best itachi might be able to protect himself with susanno at first, then naruto blitzes pein bodies, one after the other.

Then he just outlasts itachi


----------



## Ashi (Mar 28, 2015)

kingcools said:


> KCM naruto wins. without PIS he blitzes kisame right away as he did in canon.
> afterwards he keeps blitzing everyone. At best itachi might be able to protect himself with susanno at first, then naruto blitzes pein bodies, one after the other.
> 
> Then he just outlasts itachi



KCM Naruto is prolly Elite Kage level speed, seeing as he was neck and neck with Obito...


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Massive Rasenshuriken GG



Yata Mirror GG.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 28, 2015)

Tsukyomi + Totsuka GG.


----------



## kingcools (Mar 29, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> KCM Naruto is prolly Elite Kage level speed, seeing as he was neck and neck with Obito...



though obito was not able to outspeed kakashi 1 vs 1.
inconsistency.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 29, 2015)

kingcools said:


> though obito was not able to outspeed kakashi 1 vs 1.
> inconsistency.



 Kakashi can also keep up with V2 Jin, so it's actually not too bad and unreasonable for someone who relies only on Kamui can still be slightly outclassed by someone who can fight a V2 Jin when he doesn't have his strongest technique available.

 I'd think he's still likely at least Low-Mid Kage seeing as how he can actually travel as fast as KCM Naruto's normal speed and actually foresee Base Gai's hits in CQC.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 29, 2015)

Team Akatsuki win this, mid diff 

 -- CST is a move that naruto cannot counter, and the assistance of Kisame and Itachi can perfectly allow Pein to execute this, especially when he can hide himself under chameleon to do that, 

 -- Naruto gets sneak caught, whilst Pein uses a pinpointed CST (keeping itachi and kisame safe) on naruto and obliterates him,


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 29, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Team Akatsuki win this, mid diff
> 
> -- CST is a move that naruto cannot counter, and the assistance of Kisame and Itachi can perfectly allow Pein to execute this, especially when he can hide himself under chameleon to do that,
> 
> -- Naruto gets sneak caught, whilst Pein uses a pinpointed CST (keeping itachi and kisame safe) on naruto and obliterates him,



The problem is I don't see how Kisame or even Itachi can prevent one of 13 KCM clones from sneaking by and lol blitzing Tendo's head off via a guided FRS (even if we assume Gakido would be with Tendo preparing for such attack)

Naruto knows that once he takes out Tendo he eliminates the only threat of him being offed, as Itachi at _best_ can turtle up in _Sasuno'o_ only to be shortly nuked off the planet via repetitive FRS and _Mini Bujidama_, while Kisame dies via _Shunshin_ blitz + (any lethal technique Samehada can't absorb in time) and never gets the chance to fuse w/ Samehada (which is the only way he last more then 20 seconds in this match)


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 30, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> The problem is I don't see how Kisame or even Itachi can prevent one of 13 KCM clones from sneaking by and lol blitzing Tendo's head off via a guided FRS (even if we assume Gakido would be with Tendo preparing for such attack)



Hence why Pein can summon chameleon and hide himself there in-order to prep CST, 
Itachi can atleast form susanoo whilst Kisame can bombard naruto with large scale suiton (which although are non factor) atleast buy Pein time to execute CST 



> Naruto knows that once he takes out Tendo he eliminates the only threat of him being offed,


Jigokudo is always hidden and is bound to revive tendo then, 



> as Itachi at _best_ can turtle up in _Sasuno'o_ only to be shortly nuked off the planet via repetitive FRS and _Mini Bujidama_,



any FRS gets back fired at naruto through amaterasu, 
as for Mini TBB, there is no reaso to believe why yata cant repel it back and even then it still helps Pein buy some time, 

executing CST really shouldnt take long at all, 



> while Kisame dies via _Shunshin_ blitz + (any lethal technique Samehada can't absorb in time) and never gets the chance to fuse w/ Samehada (which is the only way he last more then 20 seconds in this match)



yeah i can agree with thaat,


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 30, 2015)

If the six bodies are fresh (meaning Nagato hasn't used shit like CST before the fight), I'd argue that Pein Rikudou can solo more often than not. Friendly terms or not, Chou Shinra Tensei is going to kill Naruto before Kyuubi even emerges; he'd need Bijuu Mode to tank the likes of that.

Assuming Nagato puts more effort into Chibaku Tensei, he should also be capable of containing 50% Kyuubi.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 30, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> If the six bodies are fresh (meaning Nagato hasn't used shit like CST before the fight), I'd argue that Pein Rikudou can solo more often than not. Friendly terms or not, Chou Shinra Tensei is going to kill Naruto before Kyuubi even emerges; he'd need Bijuu Mode to tank the likes of that.
> 
> *Assuming Nagato puts more effort into Chibaku Tensei, he should also be capable of containing 50% Kyuubi.*



a few COFRS and CT is fodderred, iits not doing shit, 
then theres the fact that KN8 broke out of CT, 
and full half kyuubi >>>> KN8, so it does it with utmost ease, especially when at the end of the day its still just the peins using CT,


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2015)

FRS
means nothing when there is daikodan in play. it absorbs it for the lolz and murks naruto with it
naurto kCM clones have shwon no speed what so ever to indicate they can blitz anyone here. 

itachi susanoo did tank with no damage. FRS+BD+YM. they were close to the core no damage to susanoo. so FRS breaching is you reaching badly here. 

They utterly neg diff

naraka goes straight into hiding. 

kisame fires daikodan and itachi goes V4 susanoo they clean sweep. Fall back deva does his damage. they keep swapping between themselves. 
Animal path with cerebrus keeps annoying naruto and providng useful distractions and meat sheilds for kisame and naruto. Naruto is basically a chakra source for kisame. 

even samehada betryal wont prevent naruto chakra from still being stolen. 

The real naruto would not see human path coming to rip his soul. Also partner method was already clearly stated to not work against tskuyomi. 

Considering obito controlled a perfect jin, i doubt being a perfect jin makes u immune to genjutsu. 

KCM is strong but he is easily outmatched here.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> *FRS
> means nothing when there is daikodan in play. it absorbs it for the lolz and murks naruto with it
> naurto kCM clones have shwon no speed what so ever to indicate they can blitz anyone here. *



Except Naruto can use multiple FRS's.... from multiple angles.... at multiple times...


Kisame well... can't 

_Daikodon_ trolls 1, and Kisame is vaporized by the other 3-4 coming from above, behind, left and right


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> Except Naruto can use multiple FRS's.... from multiple angles.... at multiple times...
> 
> 
> Kisame well... can't
> ...



scans of this please
his clone couldnt even take out kimimaro and chiyo. i Mean those 2 are massive fodders to kisame 

again do show me these scans of naruto using clones to throw 3 or 4 from multiple angles in KCM

ill wait


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> scans of this please
> his clone couldnt even take out kimimaro and chiyo. i Mean those 2 are massive fodders to kisame




Naruto was not on friendly terms with Kurama at that point in time.... so your argument doesn't hold nearly the same weight

This is essentially (pre epilogue) EoS Naruto, with anything above BM+ restricted, let that soak in



Icegaze said:


> again do show me these scans of naruto using clones to throw 3 or 4 from multiple angles in KCM
> 
> ill wait




Except a single _Kage: Bunshin_ used 2 against Raikagenaut and 1 against Madara, another _Kage Bunshin_ nuked Kimimaro & Chiyo off the planet. Then we have the _Kage Bunshin_ that attempted one on Black Zetsu and the is before we get to the real Naruto who used 2 in his fight with Nagato & company 

Thats 4 different Naruto's using 7 FRS's over the course of a couple hours (and actively fighting continuously in war with a non friendly Biju constantly sipping away at their chakra), and you seriously think a Fresh KCM Naruto can't have a couple clones throw an FRS from multiple angles?

Kisame gets nuked... casually


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 30, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> Naruto was not on friendly terms with Kurama at that point in time.... so your argument doesn't hold nearly the same weight
> 
> This is essentially (pre epilogue) EoS Naruto, with anything above BM+ restricted, let that soak in



so then u got no scans. i understand. then i can claim kisame due to bijuu level chakra shoots out multiple diakodan to counter. he has the chakra for it



> Except a single _Kage: Bunshin_ used 2 against Raikagenaut and 1 against Madara, another _Kage Bunshin_ nuked Kimimaro & Chiyo off the planet and another _Kage Bunshin_ attempted one on Black Zetsu, and the real Naruto used 2 against his fight with Nagato



 kimimaro and chiyo were never nuked. or they would have been sealed before ET was cancelled. yes a single clone. gathered SM which has nothing to do with naruto chakra reserves to reverse the sandaime attack big whoop. Naruto clone was tripped by zetsu and basically crashed into a tree against kimimaro. clones are much weaker than the original 



> Thats 4 different Naruto's using 7 FRS's over the course of a couple hours (and actively fighting continuously in war with a non friendly Biju constantly sipping away at their chakra)



again where are these scans. ok fine kisame shoots 10 daikodan back to back because he got bijuu level chakra. :Zaru



> Kisame gets nuked... casually



by KCM naruto. yes but not casually. by clones which have basically been called distractions by tobirama and kakashi nope no where close

mokuton bunshin have more fighting power than kage bunshin. 5 hashirama clones coiuldnt get madara to even stand up and use anything more than V3 susanoo. yet madara cant even take on full hashirama without kyuubi help 

the gap between original and clone is horrendous. SM is a very good by pass to said limitation hence why naruto uses it and is still relevant despite KCM being >>>>>>>SM by naruto own admission


----------



## Bonly (Mar 30, 2015)

Depends on how Naruto goes with dealing with the paths IMO. With manga knowledge he should know to take out the more dangerous paths so as long as he can make his way to them and take them out he won't have to much of a problem taking home the "W" but I'm not sure if it's likely to happen more times then not with the way Naruto fights and all the possibilities on the battle field but meh.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not sure how there is a debate to be had here. Naruto may be superior to any individual here simply because of the speed & raw power he inherits from Kurama's Chakra, but any one of these opponents would at the very least provide _a challenge_ to Naruto by themselves. 

On a single team, there isn't a reason to question the outcome. Kisame and Pain both possess abilities well suited towards fighting Jinchuriki, and Itachi's Susano'o gives his an out to Naruto's firepower and enhanced physicality. Combined with intangibles like Itachi's brainpower and Kisame's experience, I don't see Naruto having even a slight chance to win this.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 30, 2015)

Even with multiple Rasenshurikens being thrown by KCM Naruto's clones, we have to consider that Daikodan can like engulf a few of them along with Itachi and Pein who counters it from different sides with Shinra Tensei and Amaterasu.


----------



## kingcools (Mar 30, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I'm not sure how there is a debate to be had here. Naruto may be superior to any individual here simply because of the speed & raw power he inherits from Kurama's Chakra, but any one of these opponents would at the very least provide _a challenge_ to Naruto by themselves.



no. KCM Naruto can blitz any single one out of the three. canonically naruto blitzed kisame. fresh naruto clears this without breaking a sweat.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 30, 2015)

kingcools said:


> no. KCM Naruto can blitz any single one out of the three. canonically naruto blitzed kisame. fresh naruto clears this without breaking a sweat.



 Because Kisame was severely weakened and didn't expect KCM Naruto to be able to sense him.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't even know how people can go on about all this Naruto/Kisame crap. Narudo fodderstomps him in no time. 
even before Naruto was able to use his full speed kisame was  helpless against his speed.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't even know how people can go on about all this Naruto/Kisame crap. Narudo fodderstomps him in no time.
> even before Naruto was able to use his full speed kisame was  helpless against his speed.



 I swear, people really seem to ignore the context of that situation.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 30, 2015)

Kisame should die if naruto comes out full force since he can't keep up with naruto's flicker+FRS and chakra arm trickery. However he would die afterwards since itachi and pain would just set up on him with alot of multiple combinations i won't really bother going into to. Basically anything CST/CT or susanoo related happening in tandem would be too much for KCM naruto alone.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 31, 2015)

BT + Totsuka GG. Naruto literally has no chance here.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

How did you figure out that Totsuka can harm him in his KCM, when almost every other tool failed? 
or how did you learn that he won't use his chakra arms to protect himself like he did in the manga when Nagato tried that strategy?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

what other tool failed? 
so what kCM naruto cant be cut or harmed by a chakra sword. awesome fanfic


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

swords, Kunais, magatamas....etc



> harmed by a chakra sword.



yeah, a chakra fire, lightning, tornadoes, Enton...etc did so good, haven't they?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

so fodder ninja swords are the same as totsuka
?
omfg he brought up kunai....wow!!! u didnt try there

magamata and a sword swung by susanoo arent remotely the same thing. madara already proved that

his magmata crack stone golem and sand mum. his swords shatter the entire thing as if it werent there. nice try though 

enton burns, and would eventually by pass his cloak. thats not the same as a sword which is sharp 

again try harder


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

You dont understand what exaple is, do you?  
The toutsuka is also only a kasangy sword, but with sealing ability. Narudos chakra worth of 4 tails 
Made the kasangy useless, and we have no reason to think all 9tails chakra wont be enough


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

kusanagi and totsuka arent the same thing. havent been implied to be 
dont see why u would bring that up at all 

what u are implying in short is naruto is immune to damage. sadly kishi disagrees. either way these 3 shit on him so hard its unpleasant


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

I brought that up because they are more or less the same thing. 
 possibility of lying to me

"a variant of the Kasanagi blade"


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

good for u
outcome remains the same


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

Concession accepted.


----------



## pluuuuffff (Mar 31, 2015)

Well...

Naruto knows nothing about Kisame, or at least nothing important. About Itachi he knows that he has Susano'o and Genjutsu.. And he knows everything about Pain (almost).

FRS - Yata, Gakido, Daikoudan.

Bijuu Dama - Yata, Shinra Tensei

Bunshins - Sameodori, Shinra Tensei, Susano'o (to deal with).

Literally, Itachi's mind with Kisame and Pain's power, it's too much even for Bijuu Mode Naruto, in my opinion.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 31, 2015)

ah pluff dont go there
bijuu mode naruto violates 

but BM>>>>>>>>>>KCM


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How did you figure out that Totsuka can harm him in his KCM, when almost every other tool failed?
> or how did you learn that he won't use his chakra arms to protect himself like he did in the manga when Nagato tried that strategy?



What other tools ? Totsuka oneshot Nagato. I don't think Naruto can casually tank anything of that caliber.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2015)

Basic swords used by fodder failed on Naruto's KCM shroud, while Magatama bounced off of the v1 shrouds that Naruto handed out to the alliance. 

That said, neither force is really comparable to the strength Final Susano'o can stab Tosuku with, imo.


----------



## Jad (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> while Magatama bounced off of the v1 shrouds that Naruto handed out to the alliance.



When did this happen, scan?


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2015)

[_1_][_2_]


----------



## Bonly (Apr 1, 2015)

Jad said:


> When did this happen, scan?



Here ya go.

Edit: Darn you Rocky


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Basic swords used by fodder failed on Naruto's KCM shroud, while Magatama bounced off of the v1 shrouds that Naruto handed out to the alliance.
> 
> That said, neither force is really comparable to the strength Final Susano'o can stab Tosuku with, imo.



Totsuka is probably stronger than Magatama as a weapon. Totsuka swung by Susano'o has more power behind it than a thrown magatama and when it is combined with the pull of BT, I don't think Naruto is tanking that, ever.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 1, 2015)

Karuma naruto best friends mode ain't losing g here but if you feel like itachi is the wildcard then you got ninja aids too. Naruto blitzes


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2015)

Edo Itachi was already EASILY above KCM Naruto

just look at their battle vs Nagato, Itachi outshined that scrub


----------



## Bonly (Apr 4, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Edo Itachi was already EASILY above KCM Naruto



I love Itachi as much as the next guy but he's not easily above KCM Naruto.



> just look at their battle vs Nagato, Itachi outshined that scrub



Naruto was training on his KCM for god knows how long, left out and constantly used KCM to run towards the war zone until he met up with A+Tsunade. He then used KCM during that entire bout with A, kept it up until he met with the white Zetsu clones in an army squad. He then used multiple jutsu fighting them off and then he split his chakra up 13 different ways between himself and 12 clone. And to top it all off Kurama was sucking out his chakra for an certain(unknown) amount of time shortly after Naruto got KCM, hell after that fight with Nagato we see Naruto make a clone but him and the clone fall out of KCM. In no way was the Naruto that fought Itachi anywhere near 100 percent so I don't think it's fair to hold what happened during their canon battle to imply that Itachi would be above a fresh KCM Naruto let alone one who can combine SM along with KCM as OP said he could.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 4, 2015)

> I love Itachi as much as the next guy



Too bad. 

I think you may need to change the scan for this part tho. 


> split his chakra up 13 different ways between himself and 12 clone.


as this one fits better. 
him and the clone fall out of KCM


----------



## kingcools (Apr 4, 2015)

Bonly said:


> I love Itachi as much as the next guy but he's not easily above KCM Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto was training on his KCM for god knows how long, left out and constantly used KCM to run towards the war zone until he met up with A+Tsunade. He then used KCM during that entire bout with A, kept it up until he met with the white Zetsu clones in an army squad. He then used multiple jutsu fighting them off and then he split his chakra up 13 different ways between himself and 12 clone. And to top it all off Kurama was sucking out his chakra for an certain(unknown) amount of time shortly after Naruto got KCM, hell after that fight with Nagato we see Naruto make a clone but him and the clone fall out of KCM. In no way was the Naruto that fought Itachi anywhere near 100 percent so I don't think it's fair to hold what happened during their canon battle to imply that Itachi would be above a fresh KCM Naruto let alone one who can combine SM along with KCM as OP said he could.



^this.

fresh naruto solos this as i already stated. His speed blitz is just too much for them to handle, if itachi camps he gets outlasted


----------



## Trojan (Apr 4, 2015)

It's highly unlikely that KCM Naruto can solo all 3 of them. Itachi's moveset  is extremely irrelevant honestly, but Kisame's absorption ability can be terrible to deal with as it was with B. Of course, Naruto can speedblitze him easily if it's 1 on 1, however, with the other 7 in there, it wouldn't probably be that easily.  Pain himself is a lot of terrible as is....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 4, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Edo Itachi was already EASILY above KCM Naruto
> 
> just look at their battle vs Nagato, Itachi outshined that scrub



Lessons were taught that day


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 4, 2015)

lol naruto isnt blitzing anyone
here. not when deva and itachi can pull of techniques quicker than he can get to them. 
lets not forget that samehada isnt incapable of stripping naruto off his cloak or stealing enough chakra to heal kisame. after naruto damages him 

most importantly naruto has to fight 8 people. 1 with the ability to revive 5 of his allies 

hard to believe naruto can pull off a win. not when his FRS can be handled via, daikodan, susanoo, preta and deva path. or used against him to make cereberous stronger.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Too bad.
> 
> I think you may need to change the scan for this part tho.
> 
> ...



Thank you Based Hussain, I thought I copied the link for that page but sadly I didn't


----------

